# Truss Rod Pads and Flat Car Construction



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I was wondering how the truss rods under a freight car were supported if the rods were directly on the wooden cross beam. (My current hopper project has a wooden beam and no queen posts.)

I found some truss rod pads at *Ozark Miniatures* but the photo doesn't actually tell you what it looks like (!)










So I dug around the web and finally found a wonderful page of photos taken by the Sumpter Valley Railroad folks, who are restoring tank car #5.










I strongly recommend the photo journal to anyone interested in how a flat car is made. *Sumpter Valley RR Tank #5 Restoration Link*


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

Pete,
Interesting, I wondered about this when I started making my own cars and for once my collection of 'things that will be useful one day' actually was!!!!!!!
Some years ago I picked up a box of white metal fine scale 7mm 'chairs'[used for fixing the old bullhead rail to the ties here in the old UK],I used a fair number handbuilding track for my 7mm stock but have a bunch left over.Guess what? they are perfect for truss rod pads,the brass or steel rod I use for the trussrods holds firmly in the groove meant for the rail and the holes are there for pins to hold them to the cross beams!!!
I don't know who made these but I have a small supply for anyone close by who will pay the postage.
Regards
David


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Good catch, mate! 

After reading your post, I went to my 'track samples' box and found my plastic gauge O bullhead chairs - which are just the ticket. Mine have the key molded in which has to be filed off - otherwise they are perfect! 









This pic shows the small 1/48th chair with a 1/16th truss rod through it, plus an unmodified chair and the coarse-scale gauge-1 equivalent.


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

Pete 
Glad to have been of assistance,checked out my supply today still got around 150 left! 
David


----------

